# Gmail trash does not empty



## HLittlehales (Sep 20, 2012)

I am unable to empty the trash (deleted mail) from my gmail account. The deleted files do disappear when I delete them but they return when I reopen my mail account. Mac OSX 10.6.8; Safari. Thx.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF there are a few ideas here Deleting messages - Gmail Help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem is the mail client isn't telling the servers that the mail has been removed. Are you using IMAP or POP?


----------

